# A decent quick dry method



## Reeferfiend (Oct 4, 2012)

i tried a few methods of quick drying small buds but found the one below to work pretty well. its posted on another forum, so thought i would share here.

* i will say now that, or course, quick drying does not do the weed justice, tastes shit and is less potent than slow dried weed*

However, if you do need to quick dry a few buds at short notice, this is an ok way to do it.

i took about 90 mins to dry my buds, popping the toaster every 10 - 15 mins or so. apparently you can do it quicker, but i had the time. 
*The Quick Dry Toaster Technique*

Contributed by:*Apollo11Genius* 

I have tried most of the quick dry methods in the current quick dry FAQ. The quicker ones usually didn't produce good quick dried bud (oven, microwave, etc) and the longer ones did produce quicker dried buds but not QUICK dried buds When I say quick, I mean I need my buds ready in at least less than half an hour!!! 

I found the most convenient, quick, and least destructive way to quick dry weed for me is with a piece of equipment that almost all of us have -- a plain ol' TOASTER! 

The goal is to heat the bud enough so that the moisture within the bud evaporates, but without vaporizing or bursting the THC-laden trichs by overcooking them (or burning the bud itself!). The low toaster settings usually will accomplish this. 

My method is to take a piece of foil about 4"x4" or so. I take small buds no wider than a finger and no longer than your thumb or pinky and place them into the foil. I make essentially a dugout out of the foil for the weed to go into so it doesn't fall into the toaster (essential!) the foil on the sides and going up to the top of the bud and maybe a little over but not completely enclosing it (enclosing the foil will cause it to retain moisture). Also do not wrap tightly we don't want to burn the bud on the foil. Personally I use the new nonstick foil, but that's also not necessary. 

Put the foil dugout containing the weed lengthwise onto the top of one of the toaster slots and let it sink down about 3/4-1" into the toaster. Use the wide foil on the top/side to spread over the top outside of the toaster to keep the foil/weed from falling down into the slot. 

Run the toaster. Allow it to sit a couple of minutes until it starts to cool down (a lot of RESIDUAL heat is used to evaporate the moisture... we want to heat it up as much as possible without burning or vaporizing trichs, then let the residual heat absorbed by the toaster and foil and radiated by the toaster coils slowly bake the weed in between operating the toaster. Optimally I run the toaster about every 4 or 5 minutes. Repeat until the bud is dry to your likings. I usually flip the bud in the dugout every 2 or 3 gos to make sure it doesn't burn and dry the bud evenly. Within a half an hour you will have decently burnable bud. The smaller the buds the quicker the drying. 

To get the best results, let it sit longer between operation (like closer to 10 minutes) to allow the heat to full dissipate and go for about an hour instead of 30 minutes. The bud will be much more thoroughly dried (the quicker method can leave the insides a bit moist still on thicker buds, but no moisture than i've bought many bags of KB ) with the longer method. 

I find using this method I usually get about 80-90% of the potency of properly dried (but not cured) bud -- with a slower dry you can keep almost all the potency. The key is not overheating.


----------



## bullwinkle60 (Oct 4, 2012)

Very well written informative post.


----------



## DVXSteverino (Oct 4, 2012)

Or....Stick a small sample into a small green CFL bulb..yes GREEN... tried both..and the regular cfl (same wattage) cooked the bud more while drying..the green bulb had no effect..like fast drying in the dark...when the bud drys enuff to smoke..it falls out on its own...about 20 sec..lol...crazy idea...but it works well...Patent pending...


----------



## ULMResearch (Oct 4, 2012)

I just set my oven on 170, take a thick piece of foil (a regular piece folded a time or two works well) and use a toothpick to poke a ton of air holes in it. Set it on the middle rack, cover with buds, leave the oven cracked. Wait 5-10 minutes and then let it cool. Repeat a couple of times or more for thicker buds. Comes out potent, fairly tasty and not too harsh. I've done this with immature popcorn that I just plucked off lower branches during flower and still get baked on a bowl! I'd never do this with a medicinal quality bud but it sure beats making butter.  (because I'm lazy, not because butter sucks or anything..)


----------



## Dreadhippy (Oct 5, 2012)

If you have a wood burning stove you can put your fresh buds under or near it and stoke a fire, it will draw all the moisture out in hours, just have to monitor it for however dry you prefer. tastes like fresh bud but works in a pinch. I am at 6000 feet above sea level so I am not sure how that effects the drying/curing process but it should work similar.


----------



## Amaximus (Oct 5, 2012)

I guess it depends of how fast you consider fast to be but I simply take a sample bud, cut it up into smaller pieces and place them on a paper plate on top of my cable box. Toss a napkin or something over that to cover it a little and 3 - 4 hours later its ready to smoke. The best part? You don't have to baby sit some toaster oven, microwave or whatever.


----------



## Reeferfiend (Oct 5, 2012)

Amaximus said:


> I guess it depends of how fast you consider fast to be but I simply take a sample bud, cut it up into smaller pieces and place them on a paper plate on top of my cable box. Toss a napkin or something over that to cover it a little and 3 - 4 hours later its ready to smoke. The best part? You don't have to baby sit some toaster oven, microwave or whatever.


thats a good call, any appliance that produces low but constant heat should do the trick.


----------

